# Planted 75



## almostbeef (Jan 1, 2008)

well the fun has begun.. i started with one tank 7 years ago (35 gallon),, now I'm up to 4 tanks, in the last 3 months,, i have added a 75 gallon and 2- 10 gallons(GuppyFry)

75 gallon and its contents
150 pounds flourite
rena xp4
co2 reg/and all the trimmings
ph monitor/controller
solenoid
Coralife Turbo-Twist 12X UV Sterilizer - 36W 
coralife aqualite 4x65watt 
coralife aqualite 2x28watt
250watt heater
and one bank account in the red lol 


ph6.6
kh2
gh2
ammonia 0ppm
nitrite 0ppm
nitrate 5-10 ppm 
temp 77f day/75f night


this tank was planted jan 21 08 
pps pro for fertz
photoperiod is as follows

7am-6pm.. 2x 28 watt colormax
8am-5pm.. 4x65watt 6700k
picture is the next morning after everything cleared up


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm glad to see someone else starting out with a larger tank...I did that several years ago 

A couple of suggestions for you if I may...

I would cut back the lighting period for the initial first few weeks until those plants get growing. It may just be the pic (or my eyes) but a lot of them look to be emmersed grown. They may take a while to acclimate. 

You may also want to separate those clumps of grassy plants you have in there. The more you spread the plants out, the quicker they will grow and fill in.


----------



## almostbeef (Jan 1, 2008)

here is an updated shot ... planted a week ago, and everything is growing like mad.... starting to fill in nicely.. glosso is looking great, runners everywhere... keep you updated


----------



## almostbeef (Jan 1, 2008)

well its been a fun month watching and waiting for everything to fill in and well...... looks better than it did, still have to move a few things around and and a couple more things, but for the most part i am happy with it/


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The tank has filled in nicely, congrats on the setup!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great with that nice green carpet. Well done, that thing grew out pretty fast.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

That's really quite nice. Thanks for sharing the inspiration!


----------



## almostbeef (Jan 1, 2008)

The carpet is in........


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful carpet! ... and so FAST!! WOW!


----------

